# I haven't said anything but just giving an update



## pine nut (Nov 10, 2012)

I have been kinda quiet about it but I have just gotten out of the hospital for having a part of my colon removed due to a cancer found on a colonoscopy I almost refused to have because I didn't think there was anything wrong.  I had surgery last Monday and now have a shorter intestine than the good Lord gave me.  I feel remarkably good even though I am still on a liquid diet for a while longer, and some of you know how I love food!  Ha!   I was hoping the cancer was confined to the colon but histopath said it was in two of around 14- 15 lymph nodes checked when the section was removed.  I will have some chemo to go through and hopefully be healed.  Occonee Dan was a great help coaching me through my surgery, and I want to thank him for his counsel and support.  It was a tremendous help!  I would covet your thoughts and prayers, and hope it is ok to post this here.  

I want to ask any of you who know you need to have a colonoscopy done, to please get it done.  I came very close to putting mine off and I would likely have been in a lot worse mess if I had.  My cancer was very small (about like half of the last joint of my little finger!), but lots of things don't have to be big to be serious, and cancer is one of them.  I had no symptoms of disease and had a trip planned to the midwest to go bird hunting that I'm glad to have missed by finding this out, hopefully in time to have successful treatment.  Take home message is please do yourself and your loved ones the favor of having things like this done when needed.  I am now the poster boy for it.

I was dreading the surgery while at the same time wanting it behind me.  I can highly reccommend a gastroenterologist and a surgeon  at Gwinnett Medical Center if you need one.  The nurses are great and my care was wonderful.  I am a blessed man, and glad to be home with my wife. I don't hurt at all unless Imove or stretch somewhat.   Please pray for me to do well with the chemo and yall get 'em done when needed.  Thanks for being my friends!  
Bill


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 10, 2012)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 10, 2012)

Hope all goes well and you get better soon.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## John Webb (Nov 11, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 11, 2012)

Prayers for you and Karen.  Glad you have the surgery behind you, but not too happy that you didn't let us know sooner.  Take care and call if you need us.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 11, 2012)

Prayers sent buddy, haven't been on here in a while but glad I looked and saw this post. Best wishes and your now on my prayer list.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 11, 2012)

God bless you Bill! My prayers continue for your well being and certainly I wished the chemo wasn't necessary but thankful it can cure you. Hang in there buddy and rest knowing many prayers are being said on your behalf.

I am due next month for my 3rd colonoscopy and will be making plans this week to get it done.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 11, 2012)

Doc, be assured that my prayers for your recovery are added.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 11, 2012)

Bill, I will definetly be praying fo r you and hope al goes well.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 11, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## rehatch (Nov 11, 2012)

You and your wife will both be in my prayers!


----------



## Knee Deep (Nov 11, 2012)

I will absolutely keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 11, 2012)

Bill and Karen, 
My prayers are with y'all for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## WildWillie (Nov 11, 2012)

Prayers Sent


----------



## pine nut (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank all of you, for your prayers.  That is all anyone can do and we are happy to have friends praying for us.


----------



## John V. (Nov 11, 2012)

Bill,

Our prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## SOS (Nov 11, 2012)

Bill,

You are in my prayers, for easy time through chemo and a full recovery.  Need you back in camp.

Take care of yourself.  Steve


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 11, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 11, 2012)

Bill...I can relate to this just having surgrey for my prostate cancer less than two weeks ago.....God Bless and many prayers being sent you're way...Just remember that you're never alone "HE" is always with us...


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 11, 2012)

Keep the faith my brother !!! My younger brother was diagnosed the same at the age of 42 and he has been cancer free since his chemo and surgery where they removed 13 " of his colon. at this time he is still cancer free and doing well. 7 years later. Prayers sent on your behalf keep the faith.


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 11, 2012)

Prayers for you Bill. "Keep your  eyes on Jesus"


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 11, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers from here as well.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 11, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers will be with you for a speedy recovery and continued good health.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 11, 2012)

Bill, I know the Lord is gonna look out for you. Speedy recovery my friend.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 11, 2012)

Will be thinking of you and praying for you Mr. knight. Mike


----------



## Clipper (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting this.  My colonoscopy is 18 months overdue and after reading your post will make my appointment tomorrow.  My wife is after me too.  Hope your chemo is effective and you have no further problems.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 12, 2012)

Prayers sent hope everything does great.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 12, 2012)

Prayers from us as well.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope you get to feeling better soon...


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 12, 2012)

Just said a prayer for you brother!  May God bless you and yours!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 12, 2012)

Been thinking about you all day. When you come to see your daughter give me a shout Im just across the road.


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 12, 2012)

Bill, you have got to be one of the best patients a doctor could ask for, your attitude has been outstanding.  Just when I "ran out" of good attitude you call me and give me a telephone infusion, and I thank you.
Trying to get over my 2nd gut surgery myself.  
I hope you do as well with the chemo as you did the surgery!  Prayers sent to keep you and Karen strong.  Dan


----------



## pine nut (Nov 12, 2012)

"All of you are so uplifting!"  this from Karin and also best description I could come up with too.  I am so glad some of you have been moved to set up your appointments!  I suggest using the gallon of prep and do not refrigerate it over night.  I just mixed mine with filtered water from the fridge and then I warmed it a little to room temp.  it was much easier to chugalug and get it down.  I had stuff for the colonoscopy that contained aspertame and it was so sweet I was gagging it down.  Give me the almost tasteless gallon over two liters of that stuff every time!

For those who have had surgery experiences, thank you for the encouragements! Dan, Brother, God Bless you, WE propped each other up!  I drew much courage from you!   

I wrote a letter tonight to my wonderful nurses at Gwinnett Medical Hospital Eighth floor North Wing.  They weren't only lovely ladies, but treated me like a king instead of only a knight!  LOL!  Also wrote one to my Doctor, David Schmidt.  He was amazingly thorough and good at his surgical skills.  I never experienced over a three (if that) on a pain scale of 1-10.  The nurses said I used very little self dosed pain meds.  I thought I used it everytime I needed it and never slept better in my life!  Walked several miles around the hospital floor, if what they told me was true.  I estimated it to be three hundred yards per lap...they said 10 to the mile.  IDK for sure, but they said it was key to getting the bowel going again.  I did as I was told!  I told them "I had a good time", still can't think of a better way to describe it.  Do not be afraid!  


Please add bubbaforsure and Oconee Dan to your PL!  They are on mine.


I will trust in the Lord for all my days.  In him I am strong.  God bless all of you my friends!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers sent Bill. RC


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers and thoughts for you my friend.  Enjoyed talking with you yesterday -  until the mountains cut off my cell service.


----------



## gurn (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope all heals soon. Prayers from Diana, Bobby, and me.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers sent - I had a colon test last year and Dr removed a couple of palups that were beignin.  Dave


----------



## Gordief (Nov 13, 2012)

prayers sent :

for pinenut... healing & wisdom

for karin... strength & patience


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 14, 2012)

I just found this, otherwise, I would have posted before now. I am so glad that you are healing well, as I told you before, walking is such a key to recovery!!!
Thank you ahead of time, for the nurses, I am sure they enjoyed having you as a pt. (unless one of them asked about their dog and whats wrong!!!LOL! or who you voted for!!!!!) But I am certain you were a model pt and Karin very helpful with your care.
I am concerned that 2 nodes were hot, but thank heavens were found and further txt warranted and will be included! That will also cover any other cells hiding here and there underneath something!!
THANK YOU for the encouragement to all on having a colonoscopy!!!! I am late as well for mine, but my insurance has changed, therefore wanted to wait til after 1st of the yr for deductable!!! I also have had polyps removed in the past, I cringe to think what might have happened to me if they hadn't been!!! Everyone MUST have this test at least once in their lifetime, they recommend at 50 yrs old or above. (that means YOU Jeff!!!) Honestly, it's nothing!! yes the prep is uncomfortable, but important for good diagnosis. What would you do to keep your loved ones safe and healthy? Then remember you are loved by someone too!!  It's like a safety harness for your future!!!!!


Please keep us posted on your hows and whens, Bill!!!!
Always on my PL (as Dan has also been!!)
What a great Thanksgiving coming next week!!!


----------



## snakekiller (Nov 14, 2012)

Prayers sent by Myself and miss Bobbie get well soon


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 15, 2012)

Bill, you are in our prayers! Let me know if there is anything that we can do for you and Karen! 

The Foster's


----------



## gregg dudley (Nov 15, 2012)

Prayers sent for a sound recovery.  Keep the faith.


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 16, 2012)

I finally started getting better.  The pain meds were shutting my gut down and causing bad problems.  Stopped the pain meds and now things are getting better.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 16, 2012)

That's great news Dan!  I have been worried about you.


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 22, 2012)

Bill just found out he has a pretty rough ride ahead involving about 6 months of chemo.  I am sure prayers will be appreciated.  Also while he is down and out, give him a call from time to time.
Dan


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 22, 2012)

OconeeDan said:


> Bill just found out he has a pretty rough ride ahead involving about 6 months of chemo.  I am sure prayers will be appreciated.  Also while he is down and out, give him a call from time to time.
> Dan



I've had colon cancer twice - chemo will be rough but you can handle it   -   hang in there  - feel free to PM me if you need - I've been through chemo twice


----------



## Trad Matt (Nov 23, 2012)

Dang bud, I don't know you but I wish you the best...

-That was an interesting language filter haha


----------



## pine nut (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for your thoughts and prayers.  They are very uplifting and appreciated. Please get your colonoscopies and protect yourselves and those who love you from some heartaches down the road.   Thank you Dan and Eddy for your help.  God bless everyone!


----------

